# unbound web management



## fred974 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi,

I have been searching the net for this answer but so far I haven't got anything..
Could someone please tell me if it exist a unbound web management interface?

Thank you


----------



## getopt (Jan 12, 2017)

pfSense might have what you want.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2017)

fred974 said:


> I have been searching the net for this answer but so far I haven't got anything..


That's usually an indication it doesn't exist


----------



## ekingston (Jan 12, 2017)

fred974 said:


> I have been searching the net for this answer but so far I haven't got anything..





SirDice said:


> That's usually an indication it doesn't exist



I didn't realize Fred's search skills were so good.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 12, 2017)

getopt said:


> pfSense might have what you want.


This is a firewall project.


----------

